# Credits!!!!



## n0ugh7_zw (2/11/15)

Ok... So as of writing I have around 59000 credits.

and



So erm...

*IS I RICH?*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/11/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Ok... So as of writing I have around 59000 credits.
> 
> and
> View attachment 38326
> ...




Guess I can afford 3 more Reos with my 74 000Cr ......... ahh but no, no it isn't so....


----------

